# New guy question



## bfitz241 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi. This is my first post.  I have a Schwinn Panther that's a family heirloom.  It is in rough shape, but I would like to have it restored or at least repaired.  My question is, are there any shops in the NY NJ CT area that does such work?  Any recommendations?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 20, 2011)

do you happen to have a picture of the bike?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 22, 2011)

Approximately what year is it? From the 50's or 60's? Just being nosey.......


----------



## bfitz241 (Mar 2, 2011)

I can get a picture of it.  I think it's from the fifties.  It's got a springer front and balloon tires.  It's missing its chainguard and the tank.  It's got a 2 speed rear.  I'd like to have it restored and give it to my brother as a birthday gift.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 2, 2011)

post up the picture lets see it!


----------



## bfitz241 (Mar 30, 2011)

Iput up some pictures in my album.   If anyone knows a restoration guy on the East coast, I would appreciate a recommendation.


----------



## bfitz241 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 30, 2011)

Could be good with a bit of clever piecing together and a complete restoration. Good luck.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 31, 2011)

There are not alot of qualified people to do restorations these days. You should tackle it yourself. Any particular questions can be addressed here. It appears you have a nice bike! Is the paint original? Whats your plans for the resto?


----------



## danilo1219 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Schwinn Restorator from Bayonne, NJ*

There is a great guy in Bayonne, NJ that has done 2 of my bikes.  This man knows alot of antiques bikes and restoration.  He is a great person and very professional my bikes were similar to yours and he took his time but only used original parts and I was very happy with outcome of my bikes.  See attached picture. 

His shop is located at : 
Eddy's Cycle City
635 Broadway
Bayonne, NJ 07002
281-339-3722
His name is Steve .


----------



## bfitz241 (Mar 31, 2011)

paint is original.  I don't have the skill or time to do it myself.  Was hoping to find someone to hire.  Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## bfitz241 (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks...I will definitely call him.  That's close to me.


----------



## bfitz241 (Mar 31, 2011)

Could you tell me if there is a number that will indicate the year and where I should look for it? Thanks


----------



## danilo1219 (Apr 1, 2011)

Try to look under the crank of the bike or in the frame in the rear tire.. somewhere around there there should be a #number with letter if you email me the # I might be able to tell you the year I have several books there .

Thank you...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 2, 2011)

There's no information on "the Google" about Schwinn bicycles so don't look there.


----------



## bfitz241 (Apr 3, 2011)

danilo1219 said:


> Try to look under the crank of the bike or in the frame in the rear tire.. somewhere around there there should be a #number with letter if you email me the # I might be able to tell you the year I have several books there .
> 
> Thank you...




will do..thanks


----------

